# Clutch Pilot bushing



## diiorioj64 (Oct 30, 2017)

Just got my new clutch and my GM manual says to insert a clutch pilot bushing before installing the clutch plate. The alignment tool that came with the clutch fits the spline but the end diameter is small. Looks like I need this bushing. I did not see any bushing when I removed the bad clutch. Is this bushing needed? The clutch I bought is LUk and for 2012 Chevy cruze turbo.


----------



## diiorioj64 (Oct 30, 2017)

Engine is 1.4 turbo


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You need a bushing of some sort.....it supports and centers the input shaft.

If there is a bushing in the center of the crankshaft (as opposed to a little roller bearing) just wipe off the inner face and put a light coat of grease in it.....also a light coat of grease on the input shaft nose and splines. 
Light means, coat using your finger tip....almost transparent...as opposed to blobs that'll get thrown at the disc, (and create engagement shudder).

If there is a formal roller bearing, remove it, replace with new, and put a fair amount of grease in it if not prepacked with lube.

Rob


----------



## diiorioj64 (Oct 30, 2017)

The input shaft is bigger than the bushing so I’m not sure what this is. It may be a spacer does anyone ever see something like this... I’m worried if the tranny will go in with this bushing....


----------



## diiorioj64 (Oct 30, 2017)

It is plastic and the GM part is 9157141


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Photo?

Rob


----------



## diiorioj64 (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

diiorioj64 said:


> View attachment 248058


Ummmm......you got me on this one......looks more like something used for packaging/protecting.

I think you are going to have to go after a parts diagram or see if a dealer has the bearing/bushing we are discussing for your review.
Throughout this thread I've been hoping a GM wrench (there are several here) would pipe in.......your photo should wake one up (I hope).

Don't let the post die.....report your findings please.

Rob


----------



## diiorioj64 (Oct 30, 2017)

After vast review on the internet and reviewing GM diagrams - I think this is a bushing for the GM Alignment tool that stays in the crankcase hole. So I assume the transmission shaft floats since it is kind of short. The tool that came with the new clutch will not fit in this bushing so I assume I need to modify it to work. The GM tool is over $400 bucks which I'm not going to buy. Hopefully the tranny goes in and not restricted by this bushing.


----------

